# New Deere D 170



## nohandles (May 12, 2011)

I just bought a new D170 yesterday but would have rather had a more commercial quality piece of equipment. Since I was out of work for 2 and 1/2 years finances wouldn't afford me the luxury of one.
So my question is for those who have a D170, how is it? Does it do the job, will it hold up?
Thanks in advance for any help. Doug


----------



## nohandles (May 12, 2011)

In case anyone is interested in this model- its awesome. So far the best tractor/mower I've ever owned. No power steering but is steers like it has it. I drag a DR power vac behind which works better than ever. I would recommend this tractor to anyone. :usa::usa::dazed::dazed:


----------



## 1935JohnDeereB (Nov 20, 2011)

I dont have one but I know anything Diesel wiht JD is awesome


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Glad to hear you like it. How many HP does it have?


----------



## nohandles (May 12, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Glad to hear you like it. How many HP does it have?


It's 26 Hp which seems fine. I just mowed the neighbors grass since their mower was down. The grass was 4 inches high with lots of leaves. There was no bogging at all mowing to 2 3/4. Great machine


----------

